# [online] Pax Lumanum, where D&D meets Rome.  Now recruiting!



## andanteinblue (Oct 30, 2011)

*Pax Lumanum​*
*“A light in the darkness; order amidst strife. Such is our calling.”*
— Lumanar Archoni Creed​
A century ago, the unstoppable legions of the Lumanar Imperium marched triumphant through the verdant fields of Sollanis. The glorious sons of Pathoria marched, fought, triumphed against all odds to bring civilization and enlightenment to the united hill tribes, and liberation from the fist of unjust tyrants to the people of Sollanis . A period of peace and prosperity befell the nation, shielded by the aegis of the imperium.

A century later, the green pastures of Sollanis lay parched and shriveled, a windswept wasteland. The people of Sollanis huddle in crumbling cities, forgotten by the Imperium, the land withering away around them. A mad king rules from the throne, with the Imperium’s supposed blessings. The nation splinters and crumbles. The people grow restless, rebellious.

The knights and exemplars from the Concord Nations, joined in common hatred of the Imperium, heckle and bark at the doorsteps of the forgotten land. Their priests preach the name of the All-Seer in the streets, promising the embrace of epiphany to all who humble themselves in obedience. Old hatreds ignite, new kinships cement. Troubles brew, conspiracies ferment.

Sollanis will be forgotten no longer. Time has come for the imperium to shepherd its charges. Pathoria has need for heroes to shape and carve the oncoming tide. Great armies stir from their slumber, shambling onto stage in their slow, peculiar dance. War looms on the horizon — civil war, _total war_.
~//~

*“Illuminar igni.”* _Enlighten, with fire._
— Pathorian War Church Dictum​
Stability crumbles within Sollanis, a kingdom bordering the imperial province of Pathoria. Sollanis serves as a buffer state, separating the imperium from the belligerent forces of the Concord Nations. Some say Pathoria is to blame for the kingdom’s unrest and disorder; others place blame with an incompetent king. Rumors stir about yet unseen forces at work, scurrying in the darkness at the biddings of the All-Seer, the deity revered by the Concord Nations.

Pathoria finds itself in a difficult bind. The Treaty of Ostia places Sollanis under the responsibility of the imperial province, but also allows the kingdom to retain autonomy. Direct political or military interference would almost certainly spark a war, likely giving the Concord Nations casus belli to join in open conflict. A delicate touch is required, and the Pathorian Senate assembles just such a team.

The player characters form the core of this “diplomatic” effort. The overt goal of the entourage will ostensibly be assisting Sollanis authorities in dealing with unrest. But politics is a subtle mistress. The source of instability within Sollanis must be identified and eliminated. Concord influence must be curbed and their machinations thwarted. Even the conduct of royalty should not be above scrutiny. In the end, war is but another form of diplomacy to Pathoria, and her legions stand ready to speak their piece.

Each player character should act (or pretend to act) with the interests of Pathoria at heart. This will likely mean they are born as sons and daughters of Pathoria, though other options are available.

~//~​
Campaign Logistics

Pax Lumanum: Concordia is an RP-heavy 4e campaign weaving a multinational web of political intrigue with exploration and adventure.  The setting is "low" magic, and the tone gritty and somber.  If this is the sort of game you love, we are seeking 3 players with active and motivated characters to complete a party of 6. It will be played over Openrpg, on *Saturday* afternoons to evenings (likely 2PM through 9PM, EST). We will start on *November 12*.

The party currently consists of the following characters:
* Elric the Pathfinder (Sollanis elven ranger) - a good-hearted Sollanis native serving as a guide as he returns to his homeland
* Reina Greyleaf (Lofwyrran elven fighter) - manumitted slave whose fierce loyalty to her once-master finds her en route to Concordia
* Alkaia Aurelius (Pathorian human warlord) - a cool-headed military prefect from the Pathorian legions
___
___
___

For a balanced party, we recommend choosing from a blend of controller, striker and hybrid-leader roles.

Joining the Fun

To apply for the campaign...
1. Visit the campaign Wiki for setting information.
2. See Character Creation for rules.
3. Be sure to peruse the House Rules for the campaign
4. Contact me by posting here or through PMs.  Feel free to ask questions about the campaign or the setting!

This is not "first come, first serve".  The party will be assembled based on how well the characters fit into the campaign.

~//~

~ Pax Lumanum Wiki ~​


----------

